# 1966 GTO Tie Rod Ends



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

Good morning everyone, I'm working on updating my front suspension and steering linkage. I've noticed the prices vary across the board depending on the brand and vendor. 

I came across a tie rod end rebuild kit at A-Resto-Parts which is considerably cheaper than everyone else. Per below the kit costs $64.99. That's almost 1/2 the price of a single inner tie rod end at OPGI. 

Checking to see if anyone has any experience with this vendor and more so with these tie rod ends. 

I'm assuming these might be Chinese??? I cant tell what brand OPGI's are and wasn't sure if they could possibly also be cheap Chinese stuff and just cost more.

When it come to steering linkage is it best to pay more for a better product? If so, what's a good brand?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

As always, thank you in advance









1964-1970 Pontiac GTO LeMans Tempest Tie Rod Steering Rebuild Kit


1964 1965 1966 1967 1968 1969 1970 PONTIAC GTO LEMANS TEMPEST NEW TIE ROD STEERING REBUILD KIT




stores.a-resto-parts.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Unfortunately I dont have experience with that brand, but I can tell you this much, there's a LOT of Chinese steering stuff, flooding the market now, and it's PURE SHIT!!!! 

There are tell-tale signs... it's nearly always painted shiny black, usually comes wrapped in brown paper and oil (coincidentally like an egg roll), and the hardware is usually very thin and crappy.

I got my stuff from NAPA, top teir. Moog and all of the others are no longer who they used to be. At least NAPA scrutinizes a bit.


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

I bought all new steering and suspension parts from rockauto. I got all Moog, and the majority was made in the USA. Some was make in Mexico or India, and I did have an issue with some of the control arm bushings, but the majority of the stuff looks pretty good. I also concur with Jim, however, that NAPA stuff seems to usually be as good or better than most.


----------



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you both for the quick response. On this note I'll stay away from the cheap stuff. 

I did just check Rock Auto who seems to have some decent prices. I'll also see what Napa has to offer.

I have some other questions with regards to replacing my control arms but will save that for anothe post.

Thanks again


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Proforged steering parts are some of the best out there. Although made in Taiwan, the quality is excellent. USA company with an enthusiast as the CEO. You can buy Proforged at Summit








1966 PONTIAC GTO Proforged Chassis Parts Chassis & Suspension Parts & Accessories | Summit Racing


Find 1966 PONTIAC GTO Proforged Chassis Parts Chassis & Suspension and get Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing!




www.summitracing.com





Rare Parts is another excellent supplier;





Manufacturer of Steering and Suspension Parts - Rare Parts







www.rareparts.com





For the centerlink; All the major suppliers have consolidated their listings to one bar which the grease fittings are in the wrong place rubbing against the crossmember.
And make sure you get the right size. There are two different diameters used on 66 GM A bodies









Center link size


I am looking to replace my front end components. New tie rods, center link. I see different kits for the A body. Some have a 13/16 center link and some are 7/8. Does it really matter what size? Anyone recommend one over the other and why? I have a 66 big block Malibu.




www.chevelles.com





Moog inner & outer tie rods - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together

If buying upper control arms or other suspension items Global West and UMI are both USA made companies. 
If reusing the factory control arms, install tall upper ball joints.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Ed, I never heard of that company! Thanks for mentioning it I will read up about it tomorrow. Drew, glad that you finally got all of the pieces together! Did you ever sell your engine?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

And yes op, never ever ever use cheap front end parts!


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Ed, I never heard of that company! Thanks for mentioning it I will read up about it tomorrow. Drew, glad that you finally got all of the pieces together! Did you ever sell your engine?


Not quite all together yet, still waiting on front brakes to come. Hopefully have them by the end of the month, but in the meantime, plenty of other stuff to work on.
Yes, I sold it to a guy in Maryland. Three hundred bucks, but it all goes in the pot to buy more parts...!


----------

